# Oven only lights when I hit the gas valve!



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Very little experience with gas here. Actually none with gas stoves. If you have an appliance parts store near you, someone should be able to tell you the most likely cause of the problem. 
I will say this, it is not a good thing to heat with a stove with the door open, the controls have little chance of ever turning the heat off and something gets over worked. I think of it like a thermostat that has little chance of working as the heat needed to reset the switch never reaches the stat because the door is open and not sealed off. Imo, this is a dangerous situation. I'd rather use a space heater if extra heat is needed.


----------



## qbert (Mar 23, 2009)

most modern ovens with hot surface ignitors use a current style valve. If your ignitor does not draw enough current the valve will not open,


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

I had a similar issue with my GE. The tenant did not try to heat the whole place but there was no ignition to the oven. The surface worked fine...I ended up replacing the valve for $100.00 and my time. Neighbor gave me some insight but I found step-by-step online(gas oven valve replacement)

Check Repair Dr or local appliance for part. Ignitors are alot more so I would start with the valve, esp if she's glowing.

Make sure to check the air intake in oven when you replace. You have to have balance of air intake and gas so as not to soot the oven...Great mess if not caught-sooty!! You can also find directions for this online...

Good luck. Worth doing yurself if you don't want to replace.:wink:


----------



## qbert (Mar 23, 2009)

use a amp meter and figure out what is really broke. Parts changing=$$$$


----------

